# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Kayak Fishing

## doug1980

So my buddy in Tennessee has got me wanting to try kayak fishing.  I love fishing, always have, and really enjoy being on the water.  I think my wife will really enjoy this too.  What I like about the kayak fishing is... No registration, no license, no trailer plates, no motor, no fuel cost and just the overall convienence of it.  The one bad thing is taking the baby with us.  A tandem would work I spose.  The kayak I'm looking at is the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 Angler.  It's $1,000 for one and I would need 2.  Still cheaper than a Bass Boat though. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyone else kayak fish?

----------


## Rick

We canoe fish. Is that close? I fly fish almost exclusively while my wife prefers bait and cork.

----------


## ClovisMan

Kayak fishing is how I spend most of ther summer. I fish mostly off the Texas coast in the Gulf of Mexico, but from time to time hit the freshwater lakes and rivers of East Texas. It's probably the best way to fish solo.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

So, CM, how do y'all stop a fish that big in a kayak, LOL, Nice fish!

Kayaks are fun, but are like a sports car boat, rather than a pick-up truck boat, I don't know where you would put everything, especially a little one?

I/we are canoe fishing fans as well, have even picked up a pirogue for solo fishing,
 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ClovisMan

> So, CM, how do y'all stop a fish that big in a kayak, LOL, Nice fish!


Actually, we release the anchor that's tied to a buoy and allow the fish to drag you around. It's called a Texas Sleigh Ride. They tire out quickly dragging around my wide rear end. It's the six foot and larger bull, blacktip, and hammerhead sharks that are a problem. I've been pulled two miles down the beach by one. It's entirely too much fun. Hey Doug, in picking the right yak, there are a lot of things to take into consideration. While the Tarpon 120 is a good yak for ponds and small lakes, it has it limitations. The lonfger the kayak, the faster it will travel. In contrast, the wider the kayak, the more stable it will be. So the questions you need to answer are:
1. How much do I weigh including my gear?
2. How much distance do I need to cover to get from the launch to the fishing hole?
3. Where do I plan to fish? Lakes, Rivers, Ocean?
4. What is my budget?
For instance, I fish almost exclusively offshore and have to cover great distances, 10+ miles. That is why I use a Hobie Revolution, with the mirage drive. It is a peddle drive system that allows you to maintain speeds of 4+ miles an hour. If I was looking at purchasing a Tarpon, I would get the 160. It's long and sleek and is built for speed. 

Oh, and never buy a tandem for you and your wife. We call them divorce machines. LOL

----------


## rwc1969

I did some kayak fishing with a buddy. We hiked em in about a half mile or so to a small pond in the woods and I had some of the best bluegill fishing of my life. I like the portability of them and if I ever get one it will be lightweight for that purpose.

----------


## doug1980

> Actually, we release the anchor that's tied to a buoy and allow the fish to drag you around. It's called a Texas Sleigh Ride. They tire out quickly dragging around my wide rear end. It's the six foot and larger bull, blacktip, and hammerhead sharks that are a problem. I've been pulled two miles down the beach by one. It's entirely too much fun. Hey Doug, in picking the right yak, there are a lot of things to take into consideration. While the Tarpon 120 is a good yak for ponds and small lakes, it has it limitations. The lonfger the kayak, the faster it will travel. In contrast, the wider the kayak, the more stable it will be. So the questions you need to answer are:
> 1. How much do I weigh including my gear?
> 2. How much distance do I need to cover to get from the launch to the fishing hole?
> 3. Where do I plan to fish? Lakes, Rivers, Ocean?
> 4. What is my budget?
> For instance, I fish almost exclusively offshore and have to cover great distances, 10+ miles. That is why I use a Hobie Revolution, with the mirage drive. It is a peddle drive system that allows you to maintain speeds of 4+ miles an hour. If I was looking at purchasing a Tarpon, I would get the 160. It's long and sleek and is built for speed. 
> 
> Oh, and never buy a tandem for you and your wife. We call them divorce machines. LOL


I do like the Hobie kayaks but they are out of the budget.  I need to buy 2 of them, one for me to fish with and one for my wife to come along and bring the baby.  Family trips will be more of a paddle out and enjoy being on the water and maybe fish a little.  As for the answers to those great questions
1.  I weigh 200 and gear will probably be 60-80 lbs.
2.  Not sure, but I don't plan on going too far.
3.  Lakes almost exclusively.  Maybe some small, calm rivers.
4.  Under $2k for both of them.

----------


## tipacanoe

Kayak fishing is getting to be huge in Maine.  There was a guy in Brunswick that caught 50 pike between 9 pm and 3 am.  Fly-fishing is the way to go IMO, and it puts you high enough to keep the back cast out of the water.  I use a canoe myself, hence the username, but will be getting a kayak for strippers in the river here in my area, and pond use for brookies.  I don't know if I would attempt the baby thing.

----------


## NightShade

I love kayak fishing!!... Its got to the point now where that is how I do majority of my fishing... I have a few different kayaks.... When I get home I will post a pic with 1 of them all rigged up, fishfinder and all!.. I was a big canoe guy... Then I got a kayak!   Ever go for a "sleigh ride" with a big 8 lb. Smallmouth?.. You'll never wanna fish another way!

----------


## LFM

Kayak fishing is one of the best kept secret, now the cats out of the bag. I've got a Wilderness Ride 135 it's 13.5 foot, not sure of the width I know its wider then most. Its wide enough that I'm able to stand in it. The weigh capacity is close to 500 lbs. I bought mine new for less than $800. I have added a depth finder, two rod holders, a compass and an after market seat. I've rigged it so a set of  pulleys can be mounted on ether side of the yak to drop and raise the anchor, I'm also able to move the anchor from the front of the yak to the back with out having to move around in the yak. I have plenty of room in the hatches for a sea anchor, drag chain anchor, 150 of anchor rope and a regulator anchor. I've made a set of wheels for getting the yak to and from the water, although I'm able to carry it (weight is around fifty lbs). Rolling it makes things much easier for those long trips to get to water. I'm able to scuba dive of my yak. When I'm diving off my yak. I'm carrying my scuba tank (some times two tanks) with attacked back plate and regulator ,weighs, wet or dry suit, mask,fins and spear gun (50-60 lbs of weigh).

----------


## Rick

> will be getting a kayak for strippers in the river here in my area


If they are in the river then you can't see much. Probably makes pole dancing a lot easier, though.

----------


## doug1980

Anyone had any experience with the Pelican Castaway 116 Kayak?  Would this be a good beginer yak for the wife and I?  I do like the price.

----------


## ClovisMan

> Anyone had any experience with the Pelican Castaway 116 Kayak?  Would this be a good beginer yak for the wife and I?  I do like the price.


This is not a very good kayak. It is a two peice and has a welded seem around the middle that tends to crack and leak. For the same anount of money at the local sporting goods store you can usually pick up and Ocean Kayak Scrambler or Drifter. These are 10 times the kayak that the Pelicans are. I've known 2 different people that have actually had the Pelican start taking on water and sink to Davy Jones' Locker never to be seen again! Please DO NOT buy a Pelican kayak.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I do some Kayak fishing on Lake Erie for Steelhead; primarily in the Fall and Spring when the Steelies are cruising closer to the shoreline to come into the rivers.  It's a great experience, but it does take a bit to get use to.  Once your comfortable in the kayak; you need to get everything organized to within arms reach.  No getting up and moving about the boat. I own a Wilderness System touring kayak, they make very durable boats.

----------


## rwc1969

Considering the size and buoyancy of kayaks, would they handle big waves well? Say better than 16 or 20' boat?

I know we got out on Erie for some wally fishing in a 20 footer and it was a real rough ride getting out, slamming down on to wave after wave. I imagined it being better in a kayak.

----------


## Rick

Hunter - Lots of names and variations for your type of boat. Around here they call those layout boats. They are used a lot for duck hunting. Very low profile and good carry capacity as well as being a stable craft. If I needed something for bugging out on water that would certainly be one option. Hard to see them on the water because they sit so low.

Another version: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Erratus Animus

Yup I sure do. Best way to get around in the bayous bar none is the kayak. I designed and built this one not for fishing but for touring, however it is stable enough that I fish from it as well.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like that one has a big hole in it?

LOL, just kidding, that just beautiful.........Thanks!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, Rick, cool little boat, says capacity 2 people, but I don't know, pretty low sides.

This is kinda like it, specs out about the same, couldn't find a pic of it of my own:http://duckboats.net.nmsrv.com/specs/images/hoefduckboat.jpg

I like it, as I can carry it about 60 pounds carries about 400 pounds (If I remember correctly), the 17 ft alum canoe weighs in at about 70 pounds, but carries 750 pounds.

I'm a river, stream, small lake, swamp, guy, heading out by myself or me and the dog.
I find that both canoe and kayak (small duck boat) blow around pretty easy, even with the low sides and ends.

I do like space to spread out stuff and move around.
As far as Kayaks go, hey, looks like fun, a way to get on the water, maybe be needing one (2?) myself...........One can never have too many boats, right?

----------


## Erratus Animus

It will be easy to paddle bro not like paddling a jon boat. you will be surprised how easy and fast you can travel as they are efficient craft

----------


## Rick

EA, that's an amazing job on the kayak. That thing is beautiful.

----------


## Erratus Animus

Thanks, I am building a plywood one for a trip this next spring as well

----------


## rebel

> Thanks, I am building a plywood one for a trip this next spring as well


Why plywood?  Is that for weight? Is the design yours?  If not, in your opinion, which plywood design should a novice consider?  Are those enough questions? ? ? ?

----------


## ClovisMan

> Why plywood?  Is that for weight? Is the design yours?  If not, in your opinion, which plywood design should a novice consider?  Are those enough questions? ? ? ?


You should use Luan for a first build. Everything you ever want to know about starting this craft cam be found here:
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/f...d46f26ae506af2
These guys are masters at their trade.

----------


## rebel

> You should use Luan for a first build. Everything you ever want to know about starting this craft cam be found here:
> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/f...d46f26ae506af2
> These guys are masters at their trade.


Thanks CM.  There ya go Doug.  I bet the base has a nice wood working shop.  You could save a bundle and learn to make kayaks.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> Why plywood?  Is that for weight? Is the design yours?  If not, in your opinion, which plywood design should a novice consider?  Are those enough questions? ? ? ?


Dont use Luan unless you are able to get ultraply XL , Lowes has it. The glue used to bind Luan is not water proof and there are voids inside the layers that can cause the ply to snap even with glass on the craft. Ultraplay does not have voids and the glue is waterproof as well as many craft have been made and tested using it. I use it myself. 

Another problem with Luan is delamination which WILL happen if you use reg Luan. Again the glue is not water proof and once moisture enters the wood it will begin to break down and eventually delaminate. Luan is 10 buck a sheet and Ultra ply XL is 20 so for 10 bucks more a sheet and you only need 3 sheets you have a much safer and higher quality craft.

As for stitch and glue plans i would recommend , Clcboats.com or pigmy boats. Once there look for a craft the is 23-24 wide and that fits your weight and shoe size. If you want to make the boat just buy the plans and resin if you want the kit and just assemble it then buy the kit.

The reason for chosing a stitch and glue craft is Number 1 the cost! The cost of a craft can be built for 300 bucks whereas a strip built boat like in the pics above can be built starting at 500-a couple k.

Number 2 reason is time! I can build a plywood boat in a week from scratch just working in the evening but my strippers take somewhere around 450+ hours of precise planing and fitting to build.

I like the Chesapeake 17 from ClCboats.com It is wide,24", stable efficient and easy to build. It is what I am building yet again, 8#, for a week long trip next spring.

I have been building and using them since 2001 and have loved every minute of it. They are addictive and you will prob never build just one  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Rick

> my strippers take somewhere around 450+ hours of precise planing and fitting to build.


You build strippers?!   :Scared:

----------


## Erratus Animus

Yes Rick I do ........ you want a 3k stripper or a 5k stripper  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Rick

Way outta my price league. For $3K they better do a lot more than just strip. They had better paddle themselves, catch the fish, clean them and then load themselves back on the trailer.

----------


## hunter63

> Way outta my price league. For $3K they better do a lot more than just strip. They had better paddle themselves, catch the fish, clean them and then load themselves back on the trailer.


Don't forget...cook them, serve them, and brag how good of a fisherman you are.

----------

